# For scrathcbuilders..



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

I've been waiting for this web site for a while now : 
'shipwright.biz'
I've ordered it and look forward to trying it out. 
Jim Mac


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

*scratchbuilding*

Do NOT include the quote marks in the above web site....


----------



## Furball (Jan 20, 2007)

Was this any good?

Cheers

Lance


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Lance 
Sorry to say I haven't installed it yet. The instructionals are a bit technical and it is not as simple as I thought it would be.
I'm into plank on bulkhead which requires fairly simple hull lines. This software may be more suitable for the classic static model sailing ship in which the builder has to produce many complex frames.

Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------

